# My little girl Dusty



## fobrr (Nov 19, 2008)

Dusty went home to The Bridge Monday 11/10/2008 after almost 11 years with me. She was diabetic, which did not matter to me. I did the best I could to do everything right for her. 

I joined a diabetic pet group to learn about diabetes. She had scheduled appointments with her vet, but I guess it was just her time to go home.

I miss her and love her so much.

Dusty was and is my only little girl I've shared my life with.

Be at peace now Dusty.

Love Mommy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss of Dusty


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i, too, am so sorry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and sorry you had to find us due to per passing. I am so sorry for your loss of Dusty. When you feel up to it, we would love to hear stories and pictures of her. There are alot of us here that have lost these great dogs way to soon. Run free sweet girl, you are loved and missed but you will be together one day in the future.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Am So Sorry For You Lss. But I Would Say She Had A Good Long And Happy Life. I Lost My Golden Girl, Kaycee To Canceron May 25 Of This Year. She Was 8 Yrs. 9 Months 1` Week Old. I Know All To Well How Heavy Your Heart Is.*


----------



## guldnluvr (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is very hard to see our these lovely goldens to the bridge. Rejoice in Dusty's love for you. Hugs.

We lost Reilly, 16 yrs, 9 mo's almost two years ago and miss her everyday. I've posted her pic titled Reilly's Last trip to the Beach. This was taken 3 mos before she went to the Bridge.

We lost Callie, 11 yrs, 6 mo's, just 10 mos later.

Be sure to post a pic of Dusty when you're up to it.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm very sorry on your loss of your sweet Dusty. Losing our precious companions is never easy but at least you know you gave her a good life and I'm sure she loved you so much for it. One day you'll meet again. Cherish the happy memories you and she shared together.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - when you feel up to it, we would love to hear your stories.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dusty


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry that you lost Dusty. Bless you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

RIP Dusty.
So sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking loosing our beloved pets.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dusty,it is heartbreaking when we lose our companions I hope the happy times you shared help you with your grief.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry that you lost Dusty. I hope you can find some comfort here at GRF.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Dusty. This is a great place to share memories of her and photos also. I'm glad you found this site, but wish it was under better circumstances. Maybe someday you will find another Golden to share your life and love. Rest in peace sweet Dusty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking care of Dusty and loving her. I have diabetes and I'd like to say thank you for giving her a wonderful life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Dusty.

Run free and sleep softly Dusty


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss  
But welcome to the forum. There are many of us who have gone through a loss like what you are going through, and we understand! Feel free to vent, and post pictures of Dusty when you're ready


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Dusty. It is so hard, many of us have been though it. Please share more about her when you are up to it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Goodbye to your good friend Dusty. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Your Dusty girl will live in your heart forever.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

My GQ passed on Friday 11/14 - He just turned 10 the week before - It was sudden and very difficult - I wish you found this site sooner because I know how hard the first few days are (im still in them) and this site and all the wonderful people on it have helped me so much - Im so sorry for Dusty and you....

Can you please post a picture of Dusty - ?? I would like to see her...if and when you can....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you! RIP dusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

So very sorry to hear about your Dusty.
She is at rest now and will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## fobrr (Nov 19, 2008)

*Dusty*

I hope I have attached a picture of Dusty.

Thank you all for you kind and hear felt condolences.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl. Such soulful eyes. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, very beautiful Girl. Run free sweet Dusty.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Dusty was a lovely girl. We are sorry that you no longer have her companionship. We will keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

fobrr said:


> I hope I have attached a picture of Dusty.
> 
> Thank you all for you kind and hear felt condolences.


awwwwww, she's so cute - her and G woulda made a good match....

how are you feeling today?? Are you ok??



xoxoxo


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

You are obviously a GREAT doggy-mommy! I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you and is having a ball whereever she is now!


----------

